

One of the most sobering reads on our economic future... from our friends in Moscow... - bprater
http://links.org.au/node/517

======
gojomo
Marxist revivalists who are again predicting (or perhaps just rooting for) a
collapse of world capitalism are not: (1) credible; (2) Hacker News; (3) "our
friends".

~~~
swombat
Mind you, there's plenty of non-marxist reasons to predict that the parts of
the world economy will be royally fucked for the next few years.

~~~
hugh
Could be, and there are plenty of non-Marxist articles on this subject which
we could be reading instead of this load of garbage.

Though personally I don't want to see economics articles unless they're
narrowly focused on, say, startups or technology.

------
pjackson
I second gojomo.

It's certainly sobering, but it's sloppily done. There are some facts in
there, but the synthesis and analysis aren't intelligent. It seems more like
wishful thinking.

------
fubar
Please, this is hacker news not reddit, take the anti-capitalism somewhere
else...

------
hugh
I read as far as "International Journal of Socialist Renewal".

------
queensnake
Dmitry Orlov's lessons for individuals from the Soviet collapse,
[http://www.badcyclopedia.com/what-if-us-collapses-soviet-
col...](http://www.badcyclopedia.com/what-if-us-collapses-soviet-collapse-
lessons-every-american-needs-to-know)

More at Dmitry Orlov's blog - <http://cluborlov.blogspot.com/>

